# avoid downtown



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Reports of clashes including gunshots downtown, shootout earlier outside Ahram newspaper in Galaa st


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Police and Army guard the Ahram Newspaper building after shootout. #Egypt


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Breaking: Shooting at Al-Ahram newspaper HQ hits security guard - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

A security guard was accidentally shot after an exchange of fire between a lower-ranking officer and a fugitive's family at Al-Ahram building.

Ahram Online reporters say they did NOT see any of the family members holding guns.

The fugitive escaped while being transferred from the court accompanied with a lower-ranking officer, who started firing to stop him from running. A bullet mistakenly hit Nasser Abdel Halim, a security guard in his thirties working at Al-Ahram building, while the fugitive is trying to hide in the state-owned news agency.

Abdel Halim was transferred to El-Helal Hospital nearby to extract and treat the shot that hit his leg.

The street where Al-Ahram sits, Galaa Street, is closed by tires set on fire.

The military police present at the scene fired in the air in an attempt to break up the gathering trying to enter Al-Ahram building. Part of the building has been broken into.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Live Gunfire on Galaa st. – Al-Ahram Newspaper building « blog Yaacoub


----------

